# IFB churches



## Javilo (Mar 19, 2010)

Why are IFB churches not good to go to?
Just want to want to give some reasons to people
I know who go to these churches to move on.
Seems hard to do, because once they are deeply involved,
it gets to be like a cult and they need to be de-programmed.
How is that even possible?


----------



## ericfromcowtown (Mar 19, 2010)

We have at least two members of our church who grew up in IFB churches.

In addition to some of the more generally baptist distinctives, which many on the PB would disagree with, I believe that IFB churches tend to be more insular, less accountable, and more prone to legalism. Others with more direct experience with IFB will be able to give you a more helpful and informed response, I am sure.

As per normal, there is always the risk of painting with too broad a brush. I.e. I'm sure that some IFB churches are better than others.


----------

